# Tru cut reel removal



## Kauai (Oct 31, 2021)

Project mower that I'm trying to disassemble and paint. I'm trying to remove the reel. I got the non chain side out but having issues with the chain side. I removed the nut and washer on the chain side but the sprocket seems stuck. It might be rusted stuck but I'm not sure if it screws off or I can just wedge it out. Been spraying wd40 to try and loosen it. Looking for direction  on how to get this out.

I also couldn't get the roll pins out on the wheel shaft. It it visibly rusted.. Been spraying a bunch of wd40 daily on them. Been hitting it with the punch but maybe not hard enough? Any tricks/ direction with the removal.

I've been using evapo-rush and it's been cleaning the rust off the smaller pieces. Not sure how I'm going to tackle the big pieces yet.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

As for the sprocket its just stuck/rusted on there. The bearing retainer slides over the bearing on the reel. It may take a bit to get it loose as well.

I have never taken the wheels off but there are a few posts on the forum and youtube that give insight into how.


----------



## Kauai (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks I'll try mess with it. I got the roll pins off. Just had to hold it with a pliers and hit jt harder. It did dent a punch though.


----------



## IronwoodAZ (Nov 27, 2021)

Might try a gear puller on the sprocket to get it off. That's what I used on the top sprocket for the clutch on my Pro-Master.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

There is a lot of info in this thread and a lot of pages. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=100

Axle removal discussion
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=707

Youtube where someone is removing the axle
https://youtu.be/y_zhtRs5lkM

I used a gear puller to get my bearings off and bearing retainers before I knew what I was doing. In your case as recommended it would be helpful. You could also try heating and cooling it to loosen it up.

As for the sprocket, the replacement parts are available in multiple places although it may be challenging or costly due to shipping to Hawaii.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2021)

try a little heat works wonders on rusted parts


----------

